# Best method to remove full splash



## TimberlineMD (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm bidding a job that has a full kitchen tile backsplash. The HO wants a new full splash in different tile. It is mounted on a sheetrock backer. I feel that the sheetrock will not be of any value after the removal process. Should I figure a 1/4" hardie backer over the sheetrock or are there alternatives?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You should assume you are going to destroy the wallboard when removing the tile. I would bid it at complete replacement of the backer. Spec out either 1/2" CBU or DensShield and also assume you will need drywall repairs on any spot that transitions from tile to drywall. 

Here's another discussion on the topic:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f74/backsplash-repairs-111129/


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

I just removed 18" high tiles above the tub (surroundings). Thanks to the builder grade job, the hardibacker was just nailed to the studs without any thinset, first pull the tiles with de-laminated hardibacker, then pull nails, the whole sheet just comes out with no damage to drywall,was I lucky?not really if you are working in a spec home..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TimberlineMD said:


> I'm bidding a job that has a full kitchen tile backsplash. The HO wants a new full splash in different tile. It is mounted on a sheetrock backer. I feel that the sheetrock will not be of any value after the removal process. Should I figure a 1/4" hardie backer over the sheetrock or are there alternatives?


Just cut around the tile with a multi tool or saws all and remove in chunks. Then follow angus' recommendation.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

a full demo of the tile & drywall would be faster then trying to chip it off.
which wont happen and destroy the drywall like others said.


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

I pretty much always do what everybody above says...

Knock off the outside course of tile, cut the drywall around the edges and replace with CBU.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

The best way :thumbsup:


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

If you have Wedi panels available in your area.....it really saves time cutting around outlets.
But ya....the fein multi tool is awesome for a project like that....don't know know what I used to do without it


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

This is a very common job for me. The sheetrock is almost always toast, and even if it weren't, I'd replace it anyway with a suitable tile backerboard like Angus said solely to ensure good adhesion. An oscillating multi-tool is great for this, but in a pinch you can use a hammer and chisel to knock off the bottom and top row of tile, and then use a sheetrock knife to cut out the drywall. (I'd figure 2-3 hours for demolition just to be on the safe side as the tile can be stubborn, and you have to be careful not to damage the existing countertops if you're keeping them.) You may have to figure drywall patch at the edge, or you can simply bring your tile out a little bit further than the countertop and return the bullnose back in an aesthetically pleasing manner.


----------

